# Canadians can do swagbucks and superpoints too!



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I know there are quite a few of you on the other side of our northern border so feel free to join too and here is a link for y'all

(you can use our American referrals I think!)

http://www.canadianfreestuff.com/forum/f25/swagbucks-xx-superpoints-82923/


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

I love that Swagbucks has Amazon.ca gift cards! I am racking those up pretty quickly these days with the Swagbucks.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi Annie!
....so nice to hear you are enjoying swagbucks! Hope things are going well for you guys! Its been an easy winter for us...not much snow or bitter cold...How 'bout you?


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

Winter has been pretty easy here too. We sure could use some more snow or this summer the bush will be too dry and everyone will be worrying about forest fires.


----------

